# GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 combo



## Livebig14 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys.  Just wondering if anyone has any experience running GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 combo for 6 months or more.  Is this combo comparable to running real HGH?  How much of each one should I take and how often should I take them?


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Im going on 4 weeks of ghrp6 and cjc1295 w/o dac.    With cjc 2mg mixed with 1cc of BW and ghrp6 5mg mixed with 2.5 cc of BW, have been doing 3 shots of 100mcg a day about 3-5 tics on a 100 iu syringe 

No noticeable effects yet cept increased hunger and amazing sleep


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

What are you goals? To cut with or the Bulk with?

the goals you are tying to obtain is a GH pulse, 30min after your injection your GH will Pulse at the highest level then start to decline over the course of a few hours.

When used to cut, it will induce the release of FFA's in the blood stream that can be utilized as a source of energy, and to be burned, mimicking the effects of Synthetic GH and its lypolis (sp) properties.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> What are you goals? To cut with or the Bulk with?
> 
> the goals you are tying to obtain is a GH pulse, 30min after your injection your GH will Pulse at the highest level then start to decline over the course of a few hours.
> 
> When used to cut, it will induce the release of FFA's in the blood stream that can be utilized as a source of energy, and to be burned, mimicking the effects of Synthetic GH and its lypolis (sp) properties.


goals are for gaining muscle but I will not be running any other anabolics while running the combo


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe the dosing schedule is different if you're trying to cut. GMO is running a log on GHRP-6 and CJC 1293. He loves it.

What are the differences between 1293 and 1295?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> goals are for gaining muscle but I will not be running any other anabolics while running the combo



That is perfectly Fine,

Dosing schedule should be something like this to start: for the first couple weeks, then depending on how you feel you can add the 3rd dose like outlines.

To start : Dose it Post W/O @ 100mcg Ghrp-6 & 100mcg Modified-GRF(1-29) Eat within 15 minuetes after dosing, to utilize the highest point the GH release, to shuttle the nutrients to the skeletal muscles. Do not eat any fats and limit carbohydrates for at least the first hour after dose, As these will blunt the release of GH, Protein however does not, so increase your Protein intake to utilize its Protein synthesis effects.

Next dose will be Pre Bed @ 100mcg of each again, with No Carbs, and No fats, and high protien. Your sleep, and recovery will be greatly improved, as well as collagen synthesis will be amplified, resulting in soft tissue and joint repair.

After a week of following this protocol. The add a Morning ( fast ) dose of 100mcg of each, followed by again High protien, Low carbs, and no fast within the first hour.

Your AM dose (fasted) will basically just take the surplus calories from  the day before that were stored for fat and release them. Then, in the  time between your dose and first meal your body will use the now  released FFA's (That were stored the day before) and mobilize them.

So essentially you are able to be in caloric surplus but keeping the  surplus calories from being stored as fat, and if they are, your next  morning dose will take care of them before starting the next day  (dietary wise).


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I believe the dosing schedule is different if you're trying to cut. GMO is running a log on GHRP-6 and CJC 1293. He loves it.
> 
> What are the differences between 1293 and 1295?



I cant start this debate, CJC 1293 is Just GRF-(1-29) where as CJC-1295 W/O dac is Modified GRF (1-29) 

1293 = Sermorelin or GRF(1-29) w/ a D-alanine at the 2nd position + a lysine.

1295 W/O Dac = Modified GRF(1-29) =  Sermorelin or GRF(1-29) w/ a D-alanine at the 2nd  position and 3 additional modifications w/ no added lysine and no drug.

Now most of the peptides companies really need to have a label that says Mod-grf(1-29) as CJC W/O dac is still technically not mod-Grf(1-29) but becasue the average user sees it as 1295 w/o dac it is still labeled that way to avoid confusion, but it reall is Real Mod-GRF(1-29) what you want.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

Now keep in mind, I prefer GHRP-2, becasue while yes it wont increase huger to the point that GHRP-6 will do, it has been proven time and time again, to significantly up the GH release during your pulse as compared to GHRP-6.

GHRP-6 = first generation GHRP ( *G*rowth *H*ormone *R*eleasing*P*eptide )
GHRP-2 = Second Generation and more advanced GHRP


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for that! It helps a lot. Little confused though. Earlier in the post you say "1295 W/O Dac = Modified GRF(1-29)".

And then later you say "CJC W/O dac is still technically not mod-Grf(1-29)"

Did I miss something?

Good to know about the GHRP's too! Thanks OS.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Thank you for that! It helps a lot. Little confused though. Earlier in the post you say "1295 W/O Dac = Modified GRF(1-29)".
> 
> And then later you say "CJC W/O dac is still technically not mod-Grf(1-29)"
> 
> Did I miss something?




No your right, that is why it is confusing, See Technically and scientifically speaking, CJC 1295 W/O dac is really just  CJC-1295 it is NOT Modified GRF(1-29) even if you removed the DAC (a  drug). You would still need to remove the extra lysine and terminate the  peptide chain properly.

CJC-1295 is a drug + peptide hybrid. The drug (DAC) is not simply  attached to the peptide portion, there needs to be an extra lysine  added. So removing the DAC and calling it CJC-1295 w/o DAC still does  not = Modified GRF(1-29).

BUT becasue of the mass marketing claiming CJC-1295 W/O dac is indeed Modified GRF(1-29), the banner add suppliers, are indeed getting Pure Modified GRH-(1-29) but the label claims CJC W/O Dac to appeal more to the people who believe cjc w/o dac is Mod-GRF(1-29)

LOL

Modified GRF(1-29) is a pure peptide. It is very close to the active  portion of the native hormone GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone).  GHRH is what you body makes and uses to trigger GH (Growth Hormone  release). It is changed (or modified by replacing 4 amino acids in the  chain with more resilient ones) to become Modified GRF(1-29). Thats it.  Forget everything with a CJC in the title. Forget everything with the  term DAC.  But that does not mean, places like EP that say CJC W/O Dac is indeed Mod-GRF(1-29) is fake, it really is not, but the masses believe otherwise so they must appeal to that.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I got ya! What you're saying is that by just removing the DAC it's not the same as Mod-GRF because of the extra lysine so the structure of the compound has actually been changed. But they market it that way because it is just that, 1295 minus the DAC. 

So is there really such a thing as CJC-1295 W/O DAC that still has the lysine attached? 

Sorry for the OP, it's getting kinda technical up in herrrr.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I got ya! What you're saying is that by just removing the DAC it's not the same as Mod-GRF because of the extra lysine so the structure of the compound has actually been changed. But they market it that way because it is just that, 1295 minus the DAC.
> 
> So is there really such a thing as CJC-1295 W/O DAC that still has the lysine attached?
> 
> Sorry for the OP, it's getting kinda technical up in herrrr.


they market it that way, becasue most have come to know that Mod-Grf(1-29) is CJC 1295 W/O dac due to bad information. So they have run with it.

Depending on the supplier, I have confirmed though that even though EP says CJC 1295 W/O dac it really is Mod-Grf(1-29) just label says other wise.

and to your question, about is there really a such thing, No


----------



## BigRed73 (Aug 22, 2011)

*I need some help getting back into game after long break!!*

Hello all!! I have heard and read a lot about these new exploding peptides for many years and have NO experience with them so I'm asking the VET's for some SOUND advice for some help on structure as to not overdue it here. I have the following supplies on hand and would like to get back into gym to simply lean out and get back down to about 7% BF and currently at 11% 210lbs, 6'3" tall all in the stomach and love handles no fat anywhere else at all. Here is a list of supplies I have:

Kigotropin HGH (russian) 2.5 iu's twice daily (5iu's daily 5 times per week)
Helois (Oxide Labs)
T3 (Oxide Labs) 
Clen Oxide Labs)
Anavar (Oxide Labs)
Winstrol (Hate kills joints really bad!!!)
Ultra Ripped (Oxide Labs)
200mg/ml Tren Ace.

Was thinking about adding GHRP-6 & CJC1295 with HGH but unsure how they would interact or counteract with one another. Not sure on the dosing for the the two new peptides either.

Also unsure of how to eat with carbs, protein, and fat if I start using peptides so any and all help would be helpful.


----------

